# [SOLVED] Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load libary Steam.dll



## Sky999

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, steam is for online gaming so I thought it would fit in here.

I recently downloaded Steam and it worked perfectly, then suddenly I got a message saying 

*Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load libary Steam.dll*

I have searched all over google and tried the following:

- Checked the firewall - Steam wasn't even in it.
- Downloaded the dll - No Change (same message)
- Uninstalled and Reinstalled Steam about 6 times.
- Been told to put steam on online mode, but how can I do that when I can't even log onto it...

*Does anyone know a solution to this?*


----------



## Sky999

*Re: Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load libary Steam.dll*

No one knows how to help me?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load libary Steam.dll*

Hi Sky999, 

Go to the steam directory (usually C:\Program Files\Steam) and delete the following file.
clientregistry.blob

Make sure steam is closed when deleting this file. Then once the file has been deleted start steam back up and it should start to update/download new files.


----------



## Sky999

*Re: Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load libary Steam.dll*

I deleted it and I get the same message.
How can I make sure it is closed when I can't start it up?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load libary Steam.dll*

Reading up on the error its mainly caused by a corrupt steam installer or Firewall/Anti-Virus blocking steam from the internet.

Un-install steam again, go to C:\Program Files\Steam and delete all files in there, restart your PC and download Steam from their website.
http://storefront.steampowered.com/download/SteamInstall.msi

Edit: Also make sure that steam is allowed/accepted though your Firewall and Anti-Virus.


----------



## Sky999

*Re: Steam.exe (main exception): Unable to load libary Steam.dll*

ahhhhh Thanks for all your help Karlos, it turned out it was McCaffee blocking it. thankys again


----------

